# light brown mucus vaginal discharge



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a nanny that this would be her first baby she should be due around October 30. She does not seem to be stressed or have a care in the world however today when she went potty I noticed that along mucusy string came out its hanging there and is about a foot long it has a dark tint to it. She is my first to ever be pregnant ..... ..... not sure if I should be worried or if this is normal she does not have a bag


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Amber colored discharge is usually a sign of giving birth. I would keep an eye on her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Karen. Amber colored discharge is sign of imminent birth.


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

Even without a bag? Im excited now!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Some does don't bag up until they deliver or shortly before.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If what your seeing is her plug coming out and your sure about her due date then she is aborting  can you be off on your dates??? Keep a eye on her there is nothing you can do if she is aborting


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

I could be off. What is a good estimate of time after the plug goes to delivery


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

After you see amber... 1.5 hours at the longest in my experience. I had one doe that had amber discharge, then kidded 5 mins later.


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

Its been about 4 hours. Her sides are dished a bit and has not been to bed. Just keeps standing then laying ans scratching her sides with her sides


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds close... Is her udder tight, and shiny? Can you pinch any skin on her udder?


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

Her nipples are supper soft and one even looks like is has wax on the tips. Here are some pics. She keeps talking to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She doesn't have much of an udder at all so hopefully it will come in. Good luck with the birth.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

is she talking to her baby. does generally talk verysoftly to their soon to be born kids.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How are her ligs on the tail? Any contractions? Her back will likely arch up or get tense during contractions. Pawing at the ground, laying down then getting up to paw again as well as light noises to her belly are all good signs of labor. Just watch her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How's it going????


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

She was up and down all night. .. nothing has happened. She has been very vocal and seems irritated with the cats if they come near


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she showing any signs of distress?


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

It seems as if her but has fallen away. Kinda sunk in on the hip and keeps her tail up laid on her back.


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

She is doing normal things following the herd and eating


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may need to go in and check that there isn't a malpositioned kid. If a kid is not in the right position, she won't push.


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay will do


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

She is quite stressed and ive called the vet but he had surgery and no one in the area in on call.


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

I attempted to palpate but to me it felt like she was not dilated at all. It felt like there was skin that was maxed out and would rip. I have big hands


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She may not be ready yet. At least you know now that she isn't even dialated. I would just keep an eye on her.


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

What I pulled this morning. Underdeveloped fetus. .. for my first baby ever... SUPER DEPRESSING


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh dear me, poor girl.  Aborting is never easy on us humans. 

Aftercare now:
Start on antibiotics. Consider a uterine flush. 
Watch momma-aborting typically is not as stressful as a full term birth health-wise. If she starts to slip give her CMPK, propylene glycol, and vit b complex. 

Don't allow breeding on first heat. Let her clean out. 2nd heat breeding ok, 3rd is better.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh I am so sorry  
With how long it went on for I would start her on pen. 
I know its depressing try not to let it get you down. I know that sounds like a sick joke right now but to be honest you did great. You got them out and probably saved her life. Again so very sorry


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree, don't be too hard on yourself.  
I would follow the directions that Megan gave you, just to keep momma healthy. So sorry your first goat pregnancy didn't go well 
:hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry about the abort. Definitely follow the after care stated above.


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank yall! Im trying to chear up and definitely got after care started


----------



## skippyjo (Oct 5, 2013)

Could it be chlamydiosis that caused it?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

could be but if it is the antibiotics should clear it up.


----------

